# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  help?!!

## dr.j.aravind

iam attaching the lof report in zip formet created by maual scan of the AVP tool. am not sure what problem my pc has. 
thanks in advance 
aravind

----------


## Rene-gad

> iam attaching the lof report in zip formet created by maual scan of the AVP tool.


Where?

----------


## dr.j.aravind

hi
am such a novice that i have not submitted my first thread properly :Sad:  ( i have not attached the log file properly... god save me... hehe.. :Cheesy: )
so am re creating the thread (such a waste of time and space)

thanks again for the time and patience moderator

-DR aravind

----------


## Rene-gad

It's not allowed to open 2 topics for the same problem. 
But I cannot see any malware signs in your log file.
Could you try to describe your problem?

----------


## dr.j.aravind

hi Rene-gad
i was not sure bout the prob, as i used the AVP tool (manual scan) found some message about something suspicious, i thought of sending the report (am very sorry for worrying bout no problem and wasting your valid time)
thanks again for the time and help and causing inconvenience (as your message said that its allowed to open 2 topics for the same problem) if at all my PC has some problem (let me back up my important data and reinstall the OS when i have the time), so thanks 
- Dr aravind

----------


## Rene-gad

> found some message about something suspicious,


It's only a heuristic suspicion but not a detect  :Wink: .

----------

